# Season goals



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

This season I just need to shoot one green head, one drake pintail, and a swan. Never have I shot any of them. Any suggestions on where to go?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Go anywhere for a greenhead. FB has a lot of pintails, and BRBR has some good swan hunting. Hope this helps. -MH12


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Is this your first year of hunting? A green head is the most common duck of all. Try any marsh after everything starts to freeze and you will have good luck on both ducks. As far as the swan goes try any of the dikes at ogden, willard and bear river. If you cant get one let me know. We fill our tags every year we draw


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

It's not my first year hunting I just haven't shot one. I typically shoot teal, gadwalls, or widgeons depending on where I go but never a green head


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

BRBR unit 1A, you can only carry 10 shells but if it is a swan you want, then it is a swan you will have.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

one8sevenn said:


> BRBR unit 1A, you can only carry 10 shells but if it is a swan you want, then it is a swan you will have.


You can only carry ten shells if you are hunting WITHIN 50 feet of the dike...


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> one8sevenn said:
> 
> 
> > BRBR unit 1A, you can only carry 10 shells but if it is a swan you want, then it is a swan you will have.
> ...


Yes, but you can almost sit on the dike and shoot a swan as the come off the pond.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I could help ya get your swan if ya wanted, let me know


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

If you can get me into some wigeons, I'll get you into some mallards and pintails later this season (already shot a handful of each this year). A nice wigeon is on my list this year!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with you... If I get 3-4 mallards a year, I'm lucky. Pins... I think I get 1 or 2 a year. I'm a friggin' gadwall n teal killin' machine though.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I can for sure get you a widgeon Within two trips. The two places I find the best success for widgeons is Howard slough, and the walk in access right by antelope island gate late season


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a new season goal to finally limit out. Been hunting for years and the closest I've ever gotten to a limit is 5 ducks. Just can't seem to find the X spot these days. Oh well, I will keep trying.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Met two of my three goals this season and then some. I shot 2 greens , a drake pintail, bufflehead, and a canvasback. I'm still waiting on that swan though[attachment=3:2lg96oo2]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1351709187.578727.jpg[/attachment:2lg96oo2][attachment=2:2lg96oo2]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1351709205.546267.jpg[/attachment:2lg96oo2][attachment=1:2lg96oo2]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1351709217.749809.jpg[/attachment:2lg96oo2][attachment=0:2lg96oo2]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1351709302.129164.jpg[/attachment:2lg96oo2]


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

[attachment=1:2ilqhisa]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352781587.024328.jpg[/attachment:2ilqhisa]
[attachment=0:2ilqhisa]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352781610.343384.jpg[/attachment:2ilqhisa]
Finally got that swan !!


----------

